# [OT] Votazione Opensource Contest

## randomaze

Ne avevamo parlato qui.

L'OpenSource Contest organizzato dalla casa editrice della rivista L&C vuole premiare la creatività degli svilupaptori OpenSource Italiani.

Dopo che hanno fatto le accettazioni e la selezione dei progetti hanno aperto la votazione via internet. Non mi é chiarissima la dinamica di voto, sembra che oggi facciano votare solo il multimedia e le tesi scolastiche tuttavia noto che già ci sono alcune cose interessanti da votare (ad esempio: gcloop) vi inviterei a dire la vostra....

P.S. A scanso di equivoci, se qualcuno vuole dare indicazioni/pubblicizzare qualcosa può farlo abbastanza liberamente, basta che si rimanga all'interno di questo thread e non si scatenino inutili flame tra sostenitori di prodotti che stanno nella stessa categoria.

----------

## motaboy

Aggiungo che nella sezione "network" c'é anche kdebluetooth...

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

e io aggiungerei che la migliore comunità...

è QUESTA!

w il gentoo-forum   :Very Happy: 

ciao DV

----------

## randomaze

Ok, adesso hanno aperto al voto anche le community.

Ricordo che:

In "Networkig" c'é KDE-Bluetooth che tra gli autori vede motaboy. Se fate arrabbiare lui, misteriosamente KDE smetterá di funzionare sui vostri PC

In "Tesine" c'é lu_zero con gcloop, ovvero il filesystem compresso del nostro benemerito LiveCD. Se non votate per lui e magicamente non riuscirete a fare il boot non venite a lamentarvi.

In Miglior Community é stata iscritta Gentoo da lu_zero. Se non la votate vedrete tutti i thread OT che si chiuderanno. Ma non c'é nessuna magia o mistero in questo: semplicemente li chiuderó io  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bigliasfera

fatto!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

i'm infatuated by gentoo...  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> ho un mio borsista che mi ha parlato di te... quindi probabilmente ti conosco 

 

C'era la sua foto nel numero scorso di L&C e probabilmente c'é anche in qualche remota GWN del passato in cui lo intervistano... ma di piú non so

----------

## silian87

E' sviluppatore gentoo del ramo ppc, scrive su linux&co, e poi... ci siamo incontrati al MOCA, piu' di questo non so   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

CavolO! Siamo secondi con 3 punti di distacco! VAI  VAI! votate che qua' ci manca veramente poco!

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> CavolO! Siamo secondi con 3 punti di distacco! VAI  VAI! votate che qua' ci manca veramente poco!

 

É bello vedere la reattivitá della comunitá per le giuste cause   :Cool: 

----------

## kandalf

primi!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  É bello vedere la reattivitá della comunitá per le giuste cause

 

Specialmente se lo fa di sua spontanea volonta'   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> primi!

 

ancora a parimerito, ma va bene... continuate a votare (e dite ai vosti amici di votare) visto che in altre categorie sono ben oltre i 150 voti... IMHO solo dal forum potrebbero arrivarne almeno 200  :Wink: 

----------

## Neomubumba

Mi sono appena recato sul sito... Ne avevo sentito parlare ma oramai me ne ero dimenticato visto che era passato così tanto tempo...

Mi sono appena registrato (anche perchè trovo che le loro riviste sono per la maggior parte scritte bene) e appena votato per questa meravigliosa comunity!!!

Anche se avrei un ma... nessuno mi ha risposto per il problema che avevo posto sulla creazione di  immagine dvd-video con mkisofs, che a nessuno sia comparso o che nessuno sia riuscito a risolverlo?   :Sad: 

Va bè capita anche perchè senza di voi come farei ad imparare e aumentare le mie conoscenze sul migliore sistema operativo al mondo: cioè GNU/Linux (e in fattispecie Gentoo, ma ovviamente IMHO, no flames please!)

Comunque anche questa volta vorrei ringraziare tutti ancora per il lavoro che fate ed in special modo randomaze, fedelliallalinea, shev, motaboy, e moltri altri ancora (ma mica mi ricordo sempre tutti i nomi!!! non ve la prendete a male se non vi ho nominato! semmai mandate un pm che edito il post!!!  :Smile: )

Ciao a tutti e buon Gentoo!!!

----------

## Neomubumba

Ah, mi sono accorto che tra i progetti nella categoria Innovazione c'è catalyst (link) che non è nient'altro che lo strumento che usano per rilasciare le release di Gentoo (gcloop ne è un subprogetto!!!).

Un voto anche a questo!!!

EDIT: mi correggo (stupido me!!!) purtroppo non si può votare, (mi sa perchè è portato avanti fuori dall'italia)

----------

## randomaze

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> EDIT: mi correggo (stupido me!!!) purtroppo non si può votare, (mi sa perchè è portato avanti fuori dall'italia)

 

Si avevo visto il catalyst ma (purtroppo) avevo anche visto che non era votabile... penso che sia stato sfoltito dalla giuria precedente, e non so perché  :Sad: 

Cmq. grazie per i ringraziamenti nell'altro post, facciamo quel che possiamo per aumentare la diffusione di Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## vcam

Normalmente sono restio e scettico ad iscrivermi a qualsiasi lista per esprimere una preferenza o dare un voto, ma per gentoo comunity non posso tirarmi indietro perchè il voto lo merita veramente!

Buone cose a tutti

Bye Vcam

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Gli svizzeri non possono votare?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Gli svizzeri non possono votare?

 

Boh, prova ad iscriverti... in fondo la rivista la vendono anche da voi!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Boh, prova ad iscriverti... in fondo la rivista la vendono anche da voi!

 

Si ok ma che citta metto?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ok ma che citta metto?

 

Ah ecco  :Sad: 

Suppongo che non ci sia Bellinzona  :Sad: 

Prova ad inviare una mail di protesta

(Azz, se ci tagliano fuori gli svizzeri ci sono svariati voti in meno....)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vabbe dai metto la mia citta e poi seleziono MI speriamo non si arriabbino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

votato anche io...non per campanilismo ma perchè ci credo davvero!

Ciao

----------

## zUgLiO

primi  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

+ primi   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

In un giorno solo li abbiamo superati e quasi doppiati  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ovviamente non avevo dubbi su quale fosse la miglior community  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 :Very Happy: 

C'e' solo da sperare che non facciano il contrattacco   :Laughing:  , cmq c'e' tempo ancora!

----------

## SteelRage

bon, votato per lu_zero e motaboy...

e per gentoo come migliore community

ma se "vinciamo" almeno in una categoria...

poi posso chiedere l'op su IRC per una sera, come forma di compenso?  :Very Happy: 

l'auto-op effettivamente mi sembrava chiedereun po' troppo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> poi posso chiedere l'op su IRC per una sera, come forma di compenso? 

 

Se lo vuoi sul canale #gechi non ci sono problemi  :Razz: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Votate FreeSBIE come "Migliore Interazione Utente"   :Laughing: 

Io ho votato gentoo come miglior community

----------

## randomaze

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Votate FreeSBIE come "Migliore Interazione Utente"   

 

Perchè no? In fondo lo scopo del thread è quello di "suggerire" un qualcosa che magari gli altri utenti conoscono poco (certo, dato che il chroot in gentoo è un pò problematico non c'è da stupirsi se FreeSBIE la conosciamo poco  :Razz:  )

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Io ho votato gentoo come miglior community

 

Ben fatto   :Cool: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

su ragazzi! riesumo il post perchè vedo che ci siamo un pò arenati. è vero che siamo belli in vantaggio ma possiamo fare di più di 80 voti  :Smile: 

Ciao cioa

----------

## randomaze

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> su ragazzi! riesumo il post perchè vedo che ci siamo un pò arenati. è vero che siamo belli in vantaggio ma possiamo fare di più di 80 voti 
> 
> Ciao cioa

 

Dobbiamo!

Anche perché ricordo che ai fini della valutazione finale conta la percentuale e non la posizione in classifica (che andra mischiata con variabili impazzite quali la valutazione delal giuria)... ergo andate a votare  :Smile: 

----------

## SteelRage

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *SteelRage wrote:*   poi posso chiedere l'op su IRC per una sera, come forma di compenso?  
> 
> Se lo vuoi sul canale #gechi non ci sono problemi 

 

su che server state?

solitamente sono parcheggiato su azzurranet  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> su che server state?
> 
> solitamente sono parcheggiato su azzurranet 

 

Anche #gechi é su azzurranet, ma tolti i (rari) momenti di riunione il canale é praticamente deserto.

Il canale dei gentooers dovrebbe essere #gentoo (non frequento ecessivamente IRC  :Razz:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il canale dei gentooers dovrebbe essere #gentoo (non frequento ecessivamente IRC  )

 

Si non ti sbagli e' lui

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao ragazzi!!!

posso fare un po' di pubblicita anch'io? C'è un mio amico che partepica al concorso nella categoria business, ha scritto un programma (My Handy Restaurant) che è gia stato pubblicato sulla rivista che si chiama Opensource o qualcosa del genere... Tutti le informazioni si possono trovare sui link, ma credo sia facile intuire che serve per la gestione di un ristorante!!!!!!

bene, io vi ho messo l'input (Link per votare). Grazie mille a chiunque rispondera all'appello   :Very Happy: 

ciao nic

----------

## randomaze

Beh? Com'é che quelli di Khut sono a soli 5 voti alle nostre spalle?

Orsù, quelli che non hanno ancora votato puntino il loro browser verso questa pagina e facciano il loro dovere.

----------

## mouser

Ho votato...

SIAMO PRIMI, YAHUUUUUUU!!!!!!

Gentoo 4ever   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> SIAMO PRIMI, YAHUUUUUUU!!!!!!

 

No siamo secondi. Chi e' che non ha ancora votato  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## neon

 *Quote:*   

> Migliore Community - Cooperative knowledge
> 
> Se io ho una mela e tu hai una mela e ce le scambiamo, rimaniamo entrambi con una mela. Ma se tu hai una idea e io ho una idea e ce le scambiamo, tu hai due idee ed io anche... [George Bernard Shaw].Quando sono le persone che ruotano intorno ad un progetto a decretarne il successo. Documentazione, aiuto ai nuovi utenti, forum, chat, mailing list: verrà premiato il miglior supporto agli sviluppatori ma anche, e soprattutto, ai semplici utilizzatori. 1.500  al vincitore.

 

Se dovessimo vincere ce li dividiamo???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Se dovessimo vincere ce li dividiamo???

 

Presumo vadano alla causa gentoo

EDIT: ma se non ci diamo una mossa non avremmo neanche il problema da porci

----------

## Benve

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se dovessimo vincere ce li dividiamo???

 

Sai che casino dividerli.   :Very Happy: 

scegliamo un algoritmo random per farlo

una lotteria   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Sai che casino dividerli.  
> 
> scegliamo un algoritmo random per farlo
> 
> una lotteria  

 

E perche' non iniziamo a fare votare chi nonl'ha fatto?  :Very Happy:  Siamo secondi se non vi siete accorti

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   Se dovessimo vincere ce li dividiamo??? 
> 
> Presumo vadano alla causa gentoo

 

Quoto... peraltro chi ha iscritto la comunity é lu_zero ergo... se se li tiene fa bene perché se li merita  :Wink: 

A me piacerebbe vincere quaseta fase (quella del voto collettivo)  perché sinceramente credo che siamo una bella Community, ma evidentemente non tutti la pensano come me visto che non credo che in questo forum siamo solo 124 persone  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dhaki

Metterlo in stiky con il titolo in maiuscolo con scritto VOTARE QUA!!   :Question: 

 :Very Happy:  Cosa ne dite?

A prop, ho visto che kuht sta prendendo molti voti, ma a quanto mi si é aperto non é molto bello: http://sl.kuht.it

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Metterlo in stiky con il titolo in maiuscolo con scritto VOTARE QUA!!  
> 
>  Cosa ne dite?
> 
> A prop, ho visto che kuht sta prendendo molti voti, ma a quanto mi si é aperto non é molto bello: http://sl.kuht.it

 

l'homepage di kuht.it è http://www.kuht.it

sl.kuht.it era un progetto a se stante e indipendente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> l'homepage di kuht.it è http://www.kuht.it

 

Ok ora mi e' piu' chiaro grazie  :Very Happy:  . Benvenuto tra l'altro  :Wink: 

----------

## flowolf

Gente, non vorrei fare dell'allarmismo ma VOTATE CHE STIAMO PERDENDOOOOOOOOOOOOO, VOTAAATEEEEEE, VOTATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!

http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=statistiche&categoria=3

----------

## gaffiere

votato.

la situazione attuale è *Concorso OpenSource wrote:*   

> Kuht   	 29'%  Voti: 174 ( 29% )
> 
> Gentoo Linux 	28'% Voti: 169 ( 28% ) 

 

see ya

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ho votato anche io oggi... speriamo bene

----------

## gaffiere

mandato il link in mail a un po' di amici: speriamo sortisca qualche effetto.

siamo sempre 176-169 Kuht vs. Gentoo Linux

see ya

----------

## randomaze

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> mandato il link in mail a un po' di amici: speriamo sortisca qualche effetto.

 

Beh sopratutto speriamo non si lascino abbagliare dalla concorrenza....  :Wink: 

E comunque, chi non ha votato si affetti perché manca una settimana alla fine del conoscorso... e abbiamo bisogno del voto di tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ma secondo voi è troppo sgamo mettere un 3d sul forum internazionale? kuht ha si e no 2200 utenti.... noi credo che qualche decina di migliaia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Bhe'.... perche' dovrebbe essere sgamo????

Credo che l'evento vada pubblicizzato anche fuori dall'italia........ mi sembra  che si premi la miglior community, non la miglior community ITALIANA   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mouser

eddai.... 177 a 173.... possiamo farcela   :Cool: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ok... il 3d l'ho messo qui

DALLI A KUHT :p

----------

## mouser

bene bene ...... 

tutti insieme

```

# emerge unmerge kuht

```

----------

## gaffiere

urca... stavo pensando: al momento della registrazione però chiedono città e provincia... e il tutto è ristretto all'Italia.  A questo punto chi fosse straniero sarebbe costretto a "barare"  :Sad: 

guardiamo il lato positivo: così raggiungiamo più italiani emigrati all'estero che magari non leggono molto l'italo forum, e potrebbero inserire il paese di origine.

see ya

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok ho fatto il mio dovere.

----------

## masterkain

ciao a tutti.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma secondo voi è troppo sgamo mettere un 3d sul forum internazionale? kuht ha si e no 2200 utenti.... noi credo che qualche decina di migliaia
> 
> 

 

qualcuno di più..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che l'evento vada pubblicizzato anche fuori dall'italia........ mi sembra che si premi la miglior community, non la miglior community ITALIANA
> 
> 

 

a me sembra che il progetto debba essere italiano, gentoo non lo è..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DALLI A KUHT :p
> 
> 

 

esempio di sportività..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge unmerge kuht 
> 
> 

 

se non sbaglio tu mouser sei registrato a kuht.it, da tempo anche.. anche tu sei un esempio di concorrenza leale.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e il tutto è ristretto all'Italia. A questo punto chi fosse straniero sarebbe costretto a "barare"
> 
> 

 

esatto

nella giuria è presente un giurista, che dovrebbe sapere che significa spam.

a questo proposito segnalo:

http://www.wup.it/article.php?sid=6898

una community teoricamente non avrebbe bisogno di raccattare voti in questo modo, non esiste spam a fin di bene, esiste lo spam e basta.

noi da parte nostra cercheremo di continuare serenamente e senza vari "dalli a gentoo" sui nostri forums, ci basiamo sui nostri utenti e tanto basta.

buona fortuna   :Smile: 

----------

## daemonoe

Sottoscrivo osserando che uno degli utenti di questo forum (non ricordo il nome, sorry) ha giustamente notato che Gentoo ha qualche migliaio di utenti in tutto il mondo, contrariamente a Kuht che ne ha appena 3400 (non 2200). Mi sembra quindi alquanto inutile andare a raccattare voti in quella maniera dato che oltretutto mi pare sia eticamente scorretto oltre che non proprio legittimo (in fin dei conti è spam se non sbaglio). Sono sicuro, vista l'importanza e il successo di tale progetto, che Gentoo non abbia bisogno di certi mezzucci. E permettetemi di dire che forse, in certi casi come questo, non ha neanche bisogno di certi utenti se qualcuno ricorre a certe tecniche  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

@masterkain su certi punti posso anche darti ragione, ma su altri proprio no... qui nessuno costringe nessuno a votare Gentoo, si informa solamente che c'è una votazione in corso (certo, con una certa enfasi) e il dalli a kuht era, ovviamente, una battuta... trall'altro mi piace anche kuht come portale, anche se lo ritengo per certi versi un po' scarno  :Smile: 

----------

## r3g-ik

arrivare a tanto (a proposito dello spam) mi sta portando a ragionare su cosa sia veramente l'onestà. per il resto non posso che quotare masterkain e daemonoe..

----------

## masterkain

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> @masterkain su certi punti posso anche darti ragione, ma su altri proprio no... qui nessuno costringe nessuno a votare Gentoo, si informa solamente che c'è una votazione in corso (certo, con una certa enfasi) e il dalli a kuht era, ovviamente, una battuta... trall'altro mi piace anche kuht come portale, anche se lo ritengo per certi versi un po' scarno 

 

ok, vada per la battuta   :Confused: 

mi fa piacere che ti piaccia kuht.it, per il fatto che sia scarno beh, è aperta da poco la nuova versione ed ogni giorno aggiungiamo o apriamo nuove sezioni, di lavoro ce n'è parecchio da fare.

comunque, oltre ai voti che che si riuscirà a prendere, per vie corrette o meno, alla fine ci saranno anche i giudici che valuteranno il tutto.

a presto e auguri di buone feste a tutti.

----------

## randomaze

 *masterkain wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Credo che l'evento vada pubblicizzato anche fuori dall'italia........ mi sembra che si premi la miglior community, non la miglior community ITALIANA
> 
>  
> ...

 

La community si.

Fanno eccezione i ticinesi visto che, tra l'altro, anche loro leggono le riviste dell'editore che ha indetto il concorso.

 *Quote:*   

> a questo proposito segnalo:
> 
> http://www.wup.it/article.php?sid=6898
> 
> una community teoricamente non avrebbe bisogno di raccattare voti in questo modo, non esiste spam a fin di bene, esiste lo spam e basta.

 

Effettivamente non é molto leale... ma confido nell'intelligenza dei lettori di wup nel non rispondere all'appello. E ammetto che leggere i (giustificati) commenti non mi fa piacere (a iniziare da Se e' davvero una "community" non ha bisogno di cercare voti altrove)

 *Quote:*   

> noi da parte nostra cercheremo di continuare serenamente e senza vari "dalli a gentoo" sui nostri forums, ci basiamo sui nostri utenti e tanto basta. buona fortuna  

 

premesso che la frase di muser mi sembrava piú goliardica che altro, é quello che spero succeda anche qui.

Buona fortuna a voi, e vinca il migliore  :Smile: 

----------

## masterkain

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E ammetto che leggere i (giustificati) commenti non mi fa piacere (a iniziare da Se e' davvero una "community" non ha bisogno di cercare voti altrove)
> 
> 

 

se non altro posso dire che non è stato nessuno della nostra community, ho scoperto la "notizia" a commenti fatti..

anyway, good luck   :Surprised: 

----------

## gaffiere

premetto che: il link l'ho girato ad amici che usano gentoo e che hanno utilizzato il forum italiano solo per ricercare soluzioni ai guai (e che purtroppo non "collaborano" postando articoli o aiuti vari) ma un forum si può solo leggere e questo lo sappiamo bene tutti...

stavo dicendo:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Buona fortuna a voi, e vinca il migliore 

 

quoto. e chissà che da questa situazione non si crei una collaborazione tra i due forum, comunque vada.

see ya

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La community si.
> 
> Fanno eccezione i ticinesi visto che, tra l'altro, anche loro leggono le riviste dell'editore che ha indetto il concorso.
> ...

 

riporto la descrizione che compare nella pagina http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=progetto&id=38

"Gentoo Linux

In concorso nelle categorie: Migliore Community

Proposto da: Luca Barbato

Sito Web: http://www.gentoo.org

Gentoo e' una distribuzione famosa per la sua plasmabilita' e per la disponibilita' di software sempre aggiornato. Uno dei suoi punti di forza e' anche la stretta interazione fra la comunita' degli sviluppatori gentoo e gli utenti. Suggerisco di considerare in particolare le infrastrutture (ml,forum,newsletter,canali irc, bugzilla) e la documentazione ( sul sito )"

La comunità gentoo.org è italiana?

uhmm... onore e tanto di cappello a tutti, ma personalmente, credo che sia un pò troppo.. largo il concetto di "italiano"

posso capire ( e avrei aprezzato molto di più) se si faceva riferimento a www.gentoo.it e/o a www.gentoo-italia.net , ma decisamente tra la descrizione e la realtà de-facto mi pare ci sia una distanza piuttosto notevole.

Poi ognuno intepreta a modo suo il concetto di "comunità italiana".. 

In bocca al lupo a tutti.

ps: senza offesa e senza alimentare polemiche e/o flame.. ma..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> anche se lo ritengo per certi versi un po' scarno
> 
> 

 

tra http://www.gentoo.it/

e http://www.kuht.it/

ehmm.. oggettivamente.. qual'è il più "scarno"? :)

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> posso capire ( e avrei aprezzato molto di più) se si faceva riferimento a www.gentoo.it e/o a www.gentoo-italia.net , ma decisamente tra la descrizione e la realtà de-facto mi pare ci sia una distanza piuttosto notevole.

 

Per conto mio la realtà de-facto é che il forum (questo forum, non quelli in inglese), gentoo.it, gentoo-italia, #gentoo su azzurra, la ml di gentoo-italia sono composti dalle stesse persone e sono quindi parte della stessa community.

Certo, come hai detto tu ognuno interpreta a suo modo il concetto di "comunità".

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

>  ehmm.. oggettivamente.. qual'è il più "scarno"?  

 

bhe dipende cosa cerchi... in generale per informarmi preferisco puntoinformatico, se cerco aiuto di certo preferisco questo forum... poi de gustibus  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per conto mio la realtà de-facto é che il forum (questo forum, non quelli in inglese), gentoo.it, gentoo-italia, #gentoo su azzurra, la ml di gentoo-italia sono composti dalle stesse persone e sono quindi parte della stessa community.
> 
> 

 

Giusto :)

però.. nella descrizione che ho riporato (ed è quella con cui è iscritto questa comunità nel contest) NON compare NESSUNA delle componenti che hai citato, ma compare un generico gentoo.org come website di riferimento ( che, per ovvie ragioni, è un bel pò diverso...)

----------

## codadilupo

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> riporto la descrizione che compare nella pagina http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=progetto&id=38
> 
> "Gentoo Linux
> 
> In concorso nelle categorie: Migliore Community
> ...

 

ps: senza offesa e senza alimentare polemiche e/o flame.. ma..[/quote]

Mah, io un po' di puzza di flame lo sento: tanto che il sito www.gentoo.org non é il sito della comunità italiana, ma solo una delle risorse (nemmeno quella principale, a dirla tutta): come hai citato, il proponente chiede di valutare tutte le risorse che fanno capo alla comunità italiana: ml, forum, siti, irc, etc... e ce n'e' parecchie, in giro.

www.gentoo.org

www.gentoo.it

www.gechi.org

forums.gentoo.org

#gentoo-it

gwn italiana

ml su yahoo

gentoo-italia.net

e sono sicuro di essermi dimenticato qualcosa.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> però.. nella descrizione che ho riporato (ed è quella con cui è iscritto questa comunità nel contest) NON compare NESSUNA delle componenti che hai citato, ma compare un generico gentoo.org come website di riferimento

 

Vero, probabilmente lu_zero ha peccato di genericità segnalando il vago gentoo.org, anche se alla resa dei conti questo forum (forum_id=41) é il "nodo centrale" della comunità.

Al tempo stesso, come é stato fatto notare c'é una giuria che si é preoccupata di filtrare le varie community proposte e, sinceramente, non penso che abbia incluso i forum inglesi, russi e polacchi nella valutazione.

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Mah, io un po' di puzza di flame lo sento

 

Facciamo che voi vi impegnate a evitarlo, altrimenti io mi devo preoccupare di impedire che vada troppo in la chiudendo il post, ok?

Per adesso la discussione mi sembra che sia civile e sarebbe gradito che continui nella stessa maniera.

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mah, io un po' di puzza di flame lo sento: tanto che il sito www.gentoo.org non é il sito della comunità italiana, ma solo una delle risorse (nemmeno quella principale, a dirla tutta): come hai citato, il proponente chiede di valutare tutte le risorse che fanno capo alla comunità italiana: ml, forum, siti, irc, etc... e ce n'e' parecchie, in giro.
> 
> www.gentoo.org
> ...

 

Il flame dipende da come intepreti un'affermazione.

Cmq, non mi pare che tutte le componenti che te hai citato facciano parte di una stessa community(più che altro sono comunità ben distinte)

altrimenti accomuniamo tutto sotto "Comunità GNU/Linux" e mettiamoci tutte le risorse che si trovano in rete. non credi?

parliamo di questioni "ogettive", non di generalizazioni e astrazioni.

----------

## codadilupo

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> Il flame dipende da come intepreti un'affermazione.

 

il flame dipende dal fatto che citi una frase che fa chiaro riferimento a una serrie di risorse, e poi chiedi se la comunità italiana sia gentoo.org, dimenticando il resto delle risorse citate. O vuoi fare flame, o non hai letto quello che hai citiato, oppure dimmi le altre possibili alternative.

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq, non mi pare che tutte le componenti che te hai citato facciano parte di una stessa community(più che altro sono comunità ben distinte)
> 
> altrimenti accomuniamo tutto sotto "Comunità GNU/Linux" e mettiamoci tutte le risorse che si trovano in rete. non credi?
> 
> parliamo di questioni "ogettive", non di generalizazioni e astrazioni.

 

una comunità sono le persone che ne fanno parte, non certo il dominio .org che possono aver acquistato. Questo é oggettivo.

Coda

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> una comunità sono le persone che ne fanno parte, non certo il dominio .org che possono aver acquistato. Questo é oggettivo.
> 
> Coda

 

Ogettivo?

di oggettivo c'è una descrizione, quella che ho riporarto, che fa riferimento a un progetto ("Gentoo Linux"), non a una comunità *italiana*.

questo è oggettivo.

Soggettivo: l'intepretazione di communità italiana.

"una comunità sono le persone che ne fanno parte".

giusto.

quindi gentoo (inteso come il progetto della descizione) è una communità.

giusto.

è italiana?

questo è soggettivo ( o impreciso, come specifica randomaze).

il resto è intepretazione.

----------

## codadilupo

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> ...

 

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> riporto la descrizione che compare nella pagina http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=progetto&id=38
> 
> "Gentoo Linux
> ...

 

Coda

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *stefanogentoo wrote:*   ... 
> 
>  *stefanogentoo wrote:*   
> 
> riporto la descrizione che compare nella pagina http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=progetto&id=38
> ...

 

e si che mi pare di aver espresso il concetto in un italiano corretto.

te lo scrivo in maiuscolo, forse comprendi meglio il punto ( mi scuso per l'abuso):

E' UNA COMUNITA' ITALIANA QUELLA DESCRITTA?

O MI VUOI CERCARE DI CONVICERE CHE IL PROGETTO "GENTOO LINUX" E' ITALIANO?

senza offesa, ma o non hai compreso il vero punto di discussione ( e sei l'unico, visto le altre risposte ricevute), o stai girando il punto perchè non hai argomentazioni.

saluti.

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> o non hai compreso il vero punto di discussione ( e sei l'unico, visto le altre risposte ricevute)

 

Mi intrometto un attimo per svalarti questo "arcano dell'unico", altrimenti qui andate avanti fino a capodanno 2019.

Il 99.9% delle persone qui é di estrazione e cultura tecnica. Uno degli attivisti della comunità italiana invece ha una cultura prevalentemente filosofica, il suo nick é codadilupo.

Ora, da che mondo e mondo i tecnici e i filosofi, anche quando dicono la stessa cosa, non riescono a capirsi perché parlano due lingue "quasi" differenti, e danno differente peso e significato alle parole che usano.

Ergo, se volete continuare a discutere fate pure ma vi consiglio di concordare preventivamente il significato dei termini che usate altrimenti continuerete a non capirvi.

P.S. coda, se hai intenzione di contestare le mie parole ti dico già che non ti rispondo qui ma, come si conviene alle discussioni filosofiche, innanzi a qualcosa da bere  :Smile: 

P.P.S. stefanogentoo se domani sei dalle parti di Milano e ti vuoi unire a noi sei il benvenuto.

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. coda, se hai intenzione di contestare le mie parole ti dico già che non ti rispondo qui ma, come si conviene alle discussioni filosofiche, innanzi a qualcosa da bere 
> 
> 

 

Giusto!!!! Si ragiona meglio davanti ad una birra   :Very Happy: 

Riprendendo un discorso di qualche tempo fa, riguardo a i 3 ragazzi di kuht.it che hanno simpaticamente controllato il 3d e si sono mossi in loro difesa, che ero iscritto a kuht.it, ma che ho smesso di frequentare il forum (ed il portale) per motivi che, se volete, posso spiegare in pm; per il resto, una rapida controllata al resto del forum (tanto ormai siete gia' iscritti) possono confermare che, come ha detto randomaze, utilizzo abbastanza spesso comandi tipici di gentoo per esprimere simpaticamente un concetto. 

In ogni caso, io non c'e' l'ho con kuht.it, assolutamente, in passato mi sono stati utili (e spero di essere stato utile anch'io con i miei tutorial x slack/linux in genere).

Comunque un buona fortuna anche a voi.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## masterkain

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Riprendendo un discorso di qualche tempo fa, riguardo a i 3 ragazzi di kuht.it che hanno simpaticamente controllato il 3d e si sono mossi in loro difesa
> 
> 

 

- "simpaticamente".. un pò simpatico lo sono dai.

- "difesa".. ma che difesa, la gente che frequenta questo forum e gli utilizzatori di gentoo in generale mica sono nemici, siamo tutti sulla stessa barca.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> che ero iscritto a kuht.it, ma che ho smesso di frequentare il forum (ed il portale) per motivi che, se volete, posso spiegare in pm; per il resto, una rapida controllata al resto del forum (tanto ormai siete gia' iscritti) possono confermare che, come ha detto randomaze, utilizzo abbastanza spesso comandi tipici di gentoo per esprimere simpaticamente un concetto. 
> 
> 

 

ma non devi dare spiegazioni, noi ci teniamo agli utenti, ma sono anche liberi di fare quello che vogliono, no?

trovo solo poco etico l'esprimere concetti in un certo modo, tu lo trovi simpatico, sono due modi differenti di vedere le cose.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso, io non c'e' l'ho con kuht.it, assolutamente, in passato mi sono stati utili (e spero di essere stato utile anch'io con i miei tutorial x slack/linux in genere).
> 
> Comunque un buona fortuna anche a voi.
> ...

 

quoto, a presto

ps. si vede che kuht.it ti è piaciuto, anche qua trovo lo stesso avatar   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *masterkain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. si vede che kuht.it ti è piaciuto, anche qua trovo lo stesso avatar
> 
> 

 

eh, si.... l'avatar mi e' proprio piaciuto... c'e' lo anche come sfondo del cell.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  per il resto mi sa che dovro' usare di piu' il tag [burlone_mode][/burlone_mode]

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> e si che mi pare di aver espresso il concetto in un italiano corretto.

 

 *Quote:*   

> te lo scrivo in maiuscolo, forse comprendi meglio il punto ( mi scuso per l'abuso):

 

innanzitutto ti ringrazio per avermi dato dell'imbecille pubblicamente, anziché farlo in privato. Te ne va dato atto, e lo faccio.

 *Quote:*   

> senza offesa, ma o non hai compreso il vero punto di discussione ( e sei l'unico, visto le altre risposte ricevute), o stai girando il punto perchè non hai argomentazioni.

 

ti ringrazio, poi, per aver suggerito l'idea che io possa, in qualche modo, star cercando di pescare nel torbido (ma spero bene che, ormai, i miei venticinque lettori abbiano piu' o meno capito chi sono, e se posso o no esere capace di tentativi di bassa lega come quelli che mi ascrivi).

 *Quote:*   

> E' UNA COMUNITA' ITALIANA QUELLA DESCRITTA?
> 
> O MI VUOI CERCARE DI CONVICERE CHE IL PROGETTO "GENTOO LINUX" E' ITALIANO?

 

E vengo a noi: Si'. Gentoo linux é un progetto internazionale. Gentoo linux non é solo una tecnologia, ma anche il corollario di documentazione, interazione sviluppatori-utenti, incontri, divulgazione e tutto il resto che lu_zero (mi pare d'aver capito) ha citato nelle motivazioni della candidatura. La comunità italiana degli utenti e sviluppatori di gentoo é, con quelle francese, tedesca e, ovviamente, anglofona, tra le piu' attive, soprattutto a livello di comunità (abbiamo sicuramente meno sviluppatori italiani che non americani o inglesi, ma certo non si puo' dire che siamo stagnanti in quanto a iniziative di divulgazione: anzi, a volte siamo un po' troppo entusiasti, finendo per mettere piu' carne al fuoco di quella che possiamo effettivamente cucinare... e mangiare!).

Detto questo: la candidatura é stata accettata, a maggior prova che gli organizzatori, evidentemente, hanno inteso lo spirito della stessa. Che altro c'e' da dire ? Non ho bisogno di darti nuove argomentazioni, e mi limito a rimarcarti l'unica motivazione addotta, per il semplice motivo che é necessaria e sufficiente.

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ora, da che mondo e mondo i tecnici e i filosofi, anche quando dicono la stessa cosa, non riescono a capirsi perché parlano due lingue "quasi" differenti, e danno differente peso e significato alle parole che usano.

 

No, é solo perché vi siete fregati tutto quanto, un pezzo alla volta: ci avete lasciato solo l'etica, la teoretica e l'ermeneutica... ma secondo me solo perché non avete capito a cosa servivano  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E vengo a noi: Si'. Gentoo linux é un progetto internazionale. Gentoo linux non é solo una tecnologia, ma anche il corollario di documentazione, interazione sviluppatori-utenti, incontri, divulgazione e tutto il resto che lu_zero (mi pare d'aver capito) ha citato nelle motivazioni della candidatura. 
> 
> 

 

[

Per il resto, ripeto che tutto sta nell'intepretazione:  sinceramente ieri non avrei mai immaginato che le mie parole potessero venire prese in maniera personale.

saluti

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, é solo perché vi siete fregati tutto quanto, un pezzo alla volta: ci avete lasciato solo l'etica, la teoretica e l'ermeneutica... ma secondo me solo perché non avete capito a cosa servivano   
> 
> 

 

Bhe, a parte l'etica in effetti misconosco il significato di teoretica ed ermeneutica (@coda: se e' possibile mi piacerebbe una piccola spiegazione sul significato, magari in pm, cosi' almeno non posso dire di conoscerle, ma di capire a cosa si riferiscono. thanxx )

[ot]

In generale.....

ghghgh  :Confused:   mi duole la testa quando sento parole troppo lunghe

(e chi ha orecchie per intendere, intenda)

[/ot]

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## SteelRage

cmq adesso come adesso siam sotto di una 20ina di voti...

chi non ha ancora spammato presso amici e consocenti, lo faccia pure  :Very Happy: 

PS: replayo per avere il post "visibile"

----------

## randomaze

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> cmq adesso come adesso siam sotto di una 20ina di voti...
> 
> chi non ha ancora spammato presso amici e consocenti, lo faccia pure 
> 
> 

 

Piccolo problema... le votazioni sono chiuse.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SteelRage

già... 

purtroppo ho visto solo ora

votazioni chiuse il 31 dicembre...

ci siam fatti fregare alla fine  :Surprised: 

ufff

confidiamo nella clemenza della giuria  :Very Happy: 

vabè... fra quanto iniziano a chiudere tutti gli Ot, come minacciato? dobbiam aspettare il 15 gennaio?   :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=premiazione

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## emix

Tristissimo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## hardskinone

Gia'...  :Sad:  Mi è arrivata la mail questa mattina.

Sarà per il prossimo anno.

----------

## stefanogentoo

Decisamente un premio meritato

----------

## lavish

Dispiace molto anche a me per  quanto riguarda la miglior comunita'.. volevo comunque farvi notare Hydrogen che ha vinto nella sua categoria   :Very Happy: 

Dai.. ci rifaremo presto  :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: senza offesa e senza alimentare polemiche e/o flame.. ma..
> 
> tra http://www.gentoo.it/
> ...

 

Questo l'ho letto oggi, non volendo alimentare polemiche e/o flame,

non credo sia di buon gusto confrontare il lavoro di altri.

Io mi sono fatto il mazzo non appena Gentoo è nata, facendo una prima

traduzione della documentazione, e mettendo su un sito che non è

bellissimo, ma non intende essere un portale ma solo un piccolo punto di riferimento

per la comunità di Gentoo. Ritengo molto meglio gentoo-italia che nasce come portale e come

tale molto più curato e con persone in gamba che probabilmente ci lavorano parecchio.

(Continuate così ragazzi  :Very Happy:  )

Gentoo è solo una passione e non il mio lavoro e come tale deve essere presa in considerazione visto che è tutto fatto a mano con vi.

Scusate lo sfogo, ma non mi è mai venuto in mente di mettere a confronto il lavoro

svolto da volontari e questo mi fa proprio girare l'elica, senza polemiche.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *morellik wrote:*   

>  *stefanogentoo wrote:*   
> 
> ps: senza offesa e senza alimentare polemiche e/o flame.. ma..
> 
> tra http://www.gentoo.it/
> ...

 

Partecipando ad un contest, è inevitabile avere un confronto. Cmq la mia era una risposta ad un altro intervento dove veniva indicato "scarno" il portale kuht.it 

Nessuno mette in dubbio il lavoro e sacrificio delle persone che lavorano dietro ai progetti, ma .. diamo a cesare ciò che è di cesare.

E se sapessi che lavoro c'è dietro a kuht.it (inteso SIA come portale CHE come community), forse capiresti il perchè dei miei interventi.

Saluti

Stefano

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> E se sapessi che lavoro c'è dietro a kuht.it (inteso SIA come portale CHE come community), forse capiresti il perchè dei miei interventi.

 

Mi sento in dovere di intervenire. gentoo.it come detto bene da morellik e' stato il primo sito in lingua italiana che aveva dei documenti tradotti e per me all'inizio e' stato di grandissimo aiuto. Poi nel tuo confronto ometti un po' di cose, fai una comparazione senza citare gentoo-italia, gechi.it e gentoo.org con relativo forum italiano. Bah se tutto questo per te e' scarno.... chiaramente tutto imho

----------

## morellik

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Partecipando ad un contest, è inevitabile avere un confronto. 
> 
> 

 

Certo. Ma come detto da molti, il contest riguarda la comunità e non la bellezza o meno 

di un sito.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq la mia era una risposta ad un altro intervento dove veniva indicato "scarno" il portale kuht.it 
> 
> Nessuno mette in dubbio il lavoro e sacrificio delle persone che lavorano dietro ai progetti, ma .. diamo a cesare ciò che è di cesare.
> ...

 

Infatti non ho detto che non ci sia lavoro dietro al vostro portale, anzi, è molto accattivante. Ma l'intervento che definiva

"scarno" il portale kuht.it non veniva da me, per cui non vedo perché fare un confronto

con un sito che non pretende né di essere bello, né di essere un portale, né di vincere

un premio, ma solo di essere il primo punto italiano  (in ordine cronologico) di Gentoo, fatto da una persona e mantenuto da una persona. Solo questo, e complimenti da parte mia per il vostro lavoro.

Ciao

morellik

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> trall'altro mi piace anche kuht come portale, anche se lo ritengo per certi versi un po' scarno
> 
> 

 

Ripeto: la mia affermazione è IN RISPOSTA a questa.Ognuno avrà le sue opinioni, ed è logico (e non prendetala come critica )che su forums.gentoo.org l'opinione è piuttosto "di parte".

Per il resto, mi pare che abbiano giudicato due giurie (utenza e giuria scelta), e il responso lo si trova su http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=premiazione

Saluti

Stefano

----------

## stefanogentoo

[quote="morellik"] *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  per cui non vedo perché fare un confronto
> 
> con un sito che non pretende né di essere bello, né di essere un portale, né di vincere
> ...

 

Perchè "Gentoo Linux" partecipava come "Miglor Community Italiana", con tanto di "imprecisioni" del caso di cui si discute in questo thread.

Dovresti leggeri tutto il thread nel suo complesso per comprendere che non è stato preso in considerazione il portale "fine a se stesso", ma come "esponente" della community italiana di gentoo linux (come tral'altro è specificato nella descrizione di questo forum)

Saluti

Stefano

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> (come tral'altro è specificato nella descrizione di questo forum)

 

Si ma continui a lasciare via delle informazioni quale gentoo-italia, gechi, forum, gentoo.org

----------

## codadilupo

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> Decisamente un premio meritato

 

il merito va al fatto che avete un portale piu' bello, oppure al fatto che millanta persone sono fuggite da khut a causa della sua gestione ? A proposito, vi siete ricordati di segnalare che la community é solo khut.it, e non tutti i sottodomini, (tra l'altro spariti, a quel che mi risulta) nati perché nessuno era piu' d'accordo con nessun'altro ?

P.S.: é una domanda retorica, non cerca risposte. Ho le mie fonti, e mi attengo a quelle, almeno finché non verrai a farti una birra

Coda

----------

## stefanogentoo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *stefanogentoo wrote:*   Decisamente un premio meritato 
> 
> il merito va al fatto che avete un portale piu' bello, oppure al fatto che millanta persone sono fuggite da khut a causa della sua gestione ? A proposito, vi siete ricordati di segnalare che la community é solo khut.it, e non tutti i sottodomini, (tra l'altro spariti, a quel che mi risulta) nati perché nessuno era piu' d'accordo con nessun'altro ?
> 
> P.S.: é una domanda retorica, non cerca risposte. Ho le mie fonti, e mi attengo a quelle, almeno finché non verrai a farti una birra
> ...

 

Non rispondo su sl.kuht.it (non ne facevo parte,  quindi una mia opinione rimane tale quanto la tua, ergo non autorevole in quanto non consapevoli dei fatti. Se qualcuno del ex-sl.kuh.it vuole dire la sua, tanto meglio)

Ti rispondo sul fatto che:

-il giudizio è stato attribuito da due giurie

- del "voto popolare" mi pare palese di come sono andate le cose ( do u remember wup.it ? and  hhttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=270400 ?)

- la seconda giuria era questa: http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=giuria

tra i nomi non compare nessuno legato a kuht.it 

Ma in fondo, in un contest Italiano poteva non esserci il classico commento del "è tutto un magna magna"?  :Smile: 

Ciao

Stefano

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> tra i nomi non compare nessuno legato a kuht.it 
> 
> Ma in fondo, in un contest Italiano poteva non esserci il classico commento del "è tutto un magna magna"? 

 

Mi pare che nessuno abbia insinuato questo....

----------

## doclecter

premessa: sono un lettore molto affezionato a gentoo e al vostro forum, che consulto quasi quotidianamente e che trovo pieno di tips interessanti... 

premessa2: sono nello staff di kuht.it da diversi anni, quindi sono un pò di parte

Quella che ho letto fino ad adesso mi sembra una discussione da bambini dell'asilo, di certo comunque non in linea con il resto delle discussioni che vi vedo portare avanti ogni giorno... voglio dire, post dopo post vedo un battibecco che va avanti grazie ad una serie di frecciatine assolutamente inutili quanto scontate.

Pertanto dico a Codadilupo: malgrado la tua domanda fosse retorica ti rispondo, aggiorna le tue fonti o strapazzale un pò, che vuoi che ti dica. Non nego che qualche screzio in passato ci sia stato all'interno dello staff, ma non è certo quello a decretare la bontà di un progetto... se hai mai provato a leggere la mailing list del kernel sai di cosa parlo  :Smile:  i sottodomini non sono comunque nati a causa di lotte intestine, ma con il solo scopo di offrire maggiori risorse ai nostri utenti... poi abbiamo capito che in realtà disperdevano troppe risorse e abbiamo deciso di centralizzare il tutto nel mainsite. Quindi niente "notti dei lunghi coltelli", solo un normale proceso di maturazione.

Per il resto: non mi esprimo sulla questione "gentoo non è un progetto italiano, ecc ecc", la giuria del concorso ha stabilito che potevate concorrere e quello che decidono loro per me va più che bene... quando qualcuno è preposto a giudicare e ci si iscrive, automaticamente si riconosce la sua autorità, cosa che io faccio.

Per il resto posso dire che apprezzo la vostra community, sebbene utilizzi principalmente il forum e il bugzilla (come da nota di iscrizione al concorso  :Smile: ), l'anno prossimo si rivedrà.

ciao

Nicolò

----------

## daemonoe

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *stefanogentoo wrote:*   Decisamente un premio meritato 
> 
> il merito va al fatto che avete un portale piu' bello, oppure al fatto che millanta persone sono fuggite da khut a causa della sua gestione ? A proposito, vi siete ricordati di segnalare che la community é solo khut.it, e non tutti i sottodomini, (tra l'altro spariti, a quel che mi risulta) nati perché nessuno era piu' d'accordo con nessun'altro ?
> 
> P.S.: é una domanda retorica, non cerca risposte. Ho le mie fonti, e mi attengo a quelle, almeno finché non verrai a farti una birra
> ...

 

Sinceramente questo battibecco lo trovo tanto noioso quanto inutile. Pieni meriti a chi si è preso la briga di far nascere questo forum ricco di risorse per tutti gli utenti italiani che si avvicinano al mondo di Gentoo. Anzi, che quello che hai fatto tu (hemm...Fedeliallanlinea?? non mi ricordo il nick  :Razz: ) sia da esempio a tutti coloro che intendono dare vita a community di questo tipo. So perfettamente che spesso le 'attività amatoriali' alla fine ti prendono più tempo di quanto non te ne prenda il lavoro vero e proprio. Continua così e ti faccio i miei migliori auguri per il futuro  :Wink: 

Codadilupo:

hai le idee un po confuse o ti piace confondertele o non ti piace vedere le cose come stanno, non lo so.

1- Non esiste una sola comunità dove anche solo il 50% degli utenti è attivo. Per attivo non intendo un post ogni mese, intendo qualche contributo in più.

2- I sottodomini di kuht sono stati chiusi perchè anche kuht è amatoriale e in quanto tale chi si occupava della gestione dei sottodomini non ha più trovato il tempo materiale per continuare a portare avanti un progetto *degno* di stare sul web. Piuttosto che tenere su un dom con pochi aggiornamenti è stato preferito chiuderlo. Anche nell'amatoriale è opportuno, a volte, inserire un briciolo di professionalità

3- se nono cerchi risposte non vedo il motivo del tuo post. Questo è un forum non un blog  :Wink:  Hai le tue fonti e ti attieni a quelle, ok. E' anche giusto perchè il passaparola è l'anima del web, ma non sempre voce di popolo è uguale a verità.

La questione dei siti scarni lascia il tempo che trova e mi pare più una reazione nervosa che un'osservazione motivata. Il forum di gentoo è molto diverso da kuht. Qui si parla di gentoo su kuht si parla un po di tutto, sono due cose profondamente diverse e quindi ovviamente concettualmente e strutturalmente differenti. Se non ragionassimo così allora potremmo dire che slackware.org è il sito di un bamboccio, cosa che in effetti non è.

Ogni cosa va valutata nel suo ambito. Questo è un ottimo forum per gli utenti gentoo, kuht è un ottimo portale per utenti appassionati di informatica in generale.

Senza offesa per nessuno, non ho intenzione e non è mio sitle offendere, ma non mi piacciono le discussioni sterili.

I miei due spiccioli  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doclecter wrote:*   

> Quella che ho letto fino ad adesso mi sembra una discussione da bambini dell'asilo, di certo comunque non in linea con il resto delle discussioni che vi vedo portare avanti ogni giorno... voglio dire, post dopo post vedo un battibecco che va avanti grazie ad una serie di frecciatine assolutamente inutili quanto scontate.

 

Io voglio solo che quando si fa un confronto allora si faccia fino in fondo. La comunita' italiana di gentoo e' suddivisa in diverse parti con obbiettivi diversi ma che collaborano fra di loro. Quindi fare un confronto solo con gentoo.it mi sembra alquanto riduttivo (sono rivolto a stefanogentoo). Poi che kuht.it abbia vinto meritatamente non metto in dubbio anzi complimenti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *daemonoe wrote:*   

> Anzi, che quello che hai fatto tu (hemm...Fedeliallanlinea?? non mi ricordo il nick ) sia da esempio a tutti coloro che intendono dare vita a community di questo tipo. 

 

Solo per precisare, io non ho fatto nulla. I veri pionieri che hanno fatto nascere questa community sono: morellik (per gentoo.it mio primo punti di riferimento), ibanez e Iga-Ryu (per avere fatto nascere il portale gentoo-italia), e tutti quelli che hanno "reclamato" il forum italiano (qua e qua). Io sono arrivato molto dopo quindi sono loro da ringraziare

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *daemonoe wrote:*   Anzi, che quello che hai fatto tu (hemm...Fedeliallanlinea?? non mi ricordo il nick ) sia da esempio a tutti coloro che intendono dare vita a community di questo tipo.  
> 
> Solo per precisare, io non ho fatto nulla. I veri pionieri che hanno fatto nascere questa community sono: morellik (per gentoo.it mio primo punti di riferimento),
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed: 

morellik

----------

## shev

Ma si, ma alla fine chi se ne importa di tutte ste discussioni stile "chi ce l'ha più lungo". L'utilità qual è?

Onore e lode ai vincitori, se una parte della comunità internet italiana ha deciso che secondo loro la migliore comunità del bel paese è khut.it ben venga, è un loro giudizio e come tale va rispettato. Complimenti a loro per aver vinto. Non credo nessuno abbia avuto la pretesa di dare voce all'intera comunità italiana o mondiale, di avere una validità assoluta: un gruppo di persone più o meno ampio e più o meno noto ha espresso la propria preferenza, punto. Perchè scaldarsi tanto?

Che per noi sia gentoo ad avere la miglior comunità è soltanto un'altra espressione dei gusti di un altro gruppo di persone, altrettanto valida e rispettabile. Che io preferisca di gran lunga gentoo.it (che m'ha fatto conoscere gentoo e m'ha aiutato moltissimo: morellik sarai sempre il mio idolo, prima o poi dovremo trovarci a qualche raduno!) rispetto a kuth.it (che onestamente non conoscevo prima di sentirlo in tale contest, quindi non posso dare giudizi in merito) è soltanto una mia opinione, condivisibile o meno. Mi pare inutile star qui a farsi tante pippe mentali, ognuno ha le sue idee ed è giusto che se le tenga. Cerchiamo piuttosto di non sminuire il lavoro altrui, da una parte o dall'altra: entrambe le comunità fanno molto per il panorama informatico italiano, tanto di cappello e massimo rispetto.

Decida poi ognuno quale preferire o frequentare, non mi pare il caso di perdersi in piccole beghe da bar. Il mondo è bello proprio perchè vario  :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che io preferisca di gran lunga gentoo.it (che m'ha fatto conoscere gentoo e m'ha aiutato moltissimo: morellik sarai sempre il mio idolo, prima o poi dovremo trovarci a qualche raduno!) 

 

Ragazzi alla fine mi fate commuovere   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Grazie Shev, ma non merito tanto onore. Spero anch'io in un incontro con la comunità.

Grazie a tutti di cuore

morellik

----------

## codadilupo

Vediamo di riassumere un po':

Tùrin_Mormegil in data Ven Dic 24, 2004 12:19 pm scriveva, con ironia:

 *Quote:*   

> ok... il 3d l'ho messo qui
> 
> DALLI A KUHT 

 

i signori masterkain e daemonoe (demone), si precipitano a rispondergli, dopo essersi registrati rispettivamente 15 (Registrato: 24/12/04 13:34) e 21 (Registrato: 24/12/04 13:40) minuti dopo il suo intervento: quale fortunata coincidenza !

A questo punto torna a bomba stefanogentoo (che si era Registrato il 14/12/04 alle 16:39, esattamente 4 minuti prima di rispondere a Dhaki):

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

>  *Dhaki wrote:*   Metterlo in stiky con il titolo in maiuscolo con scritto VOTARE QUA!! 
> 
> : Cosa ne dite?
> 
> A prop, ho visto che kuht sta prendendo molti voti, ma quanto mi si é aperto non é molto bello: http://sl.kuht.it 
> ...

 

dimenticando di specificare come mai un sottodominio di kuht.it possa essere una realtà a se' stante, e - udite, udite !: indipendente. Torna, dicevo, per dire che la comunità italiana di gentoo non é italiana, asserendo per altro di non voler scatenare flame.

Da li' nasce la ridda di opinioni (tra me e lui) su cosa sia una comunità.

E alla fine, non contento, torna dopo la chiusura delle votazioni con una perla di sportività:

 *stefanogentoo wrote:*   

> Decisamente un premio meritato

 

Oltre a cio' si puo' aggiungere che tutti e tre si sono prodigati a parlare esclusivamente in questo topic. Forse credevano che fare comunella fosse un sufficiente contibuto alla comunità.

Spiacente, ma questo comportamento ricalca le modalità del trolleggio, non della discussione.

Spiacente anche che si sia messo in mezzo a tutto questo morellik, che non finiro' mai di ringraziare per gentoo.it e per bugzilla  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## doclecter

a questo punto codadilupo, guarda un pò, rispondo anche io... controlla pure la data della mia iscrizione e i miei post, sono sicuro che avrai da ridire.

Per carità, le cose che hai detto sono vere (per la maggior parte almeno):

SI, i tre personaggi si sono iscritti apposta per rispondere al topic

SI, i tre personaggi hanno postato solo in questo thread

SI, la discussione si è svolta effettivamente nel modo che, con grande capacità di sintesi devo dire, hai riassunto

il mio commento a questo punto è: e allora? a quanto pare sentivi davvero l'esigenza di riaccendere un thread che di per sè era avviato a conclusione dopo due interventi intelligenti (in particolare quello di shev, che ringrazio e di cui apprezzo la moderazione che ha mostrato nel rispondere). Pertanto non accusare gli altri di "trolleggio" alla fine di un post come quello che hai scritto, non fai una bella figura.

Ciao

Nicolò

----------

## codadilupo

 *doclecter wrote:*   

> a questo punto codadilupo, guarda un pò, rispondo anche io... controlla pure la data della mia iscrizione e i miei post, sono sicuro che avrai da ridire.
> 
> Per carità, le cose che hai detto sono vere (per la maggior parte almeno):
> 
> SI, i tre personaggi si sono iscritti apposta per rispondere al topic
> ...

 

Caro Nicolo', se ho lasciato fuori te, credimi, é proprio perché il tuo é stato l'unico intervento che ho trovato legittimo, per quanto assolutamente in disaccordo con quanto abbia scritto io. Qanto alle accuse di trolleggio, lungi da me accusare chi che sia: questa mattina ho ritrovato aperto questo topic, credo ad opera di morellik, giustamente piccato dal tono e dalle affermazioni di stefanogentoo. Leggo piu' sopra, e ci trovo la perla "abbiamo vinto noi, e siamo piu' bravi, cicca cicca". Se permetti, e anche se non permetti, la cosa mi é puzzata molto. Ed é bastato andare a rileggere un po' piu' indietro nel tempo, per fare un po' di luce. Sono io il primo a dire: "bravi, c'ero cascato": pensavo fossero interventi genuini, per quanto un poco volti alla polemica: come i miei del resto. Invece erano trolleggio. Solo che a me diverte rispondere al trolleggio  :Wink: 

Alberto Martino.

----------

## Liquid

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il merito va al fatto che avete un portale piu' bello, oppure al fatto che millanta persone sono fuggite da khut a causa della sua gestione ? A proposito, vi siete ricordati di segnalare che la community é solo khut.it, e non tutti i sottodomini, (tra l'altro spariti, a quel che mi risulta) nati perché nessuno era piu' d'accordo con nessun'altro ?

 

Anch'io sono dello staff kuht da molto tempo, cosi' come sono registrato da molto tempo al gentoo forum, tanto per evitare di sentirmi dire che mi sono registrato apposta.

Sapevo anche di questa discussione da molto tempo e mi sono sempre astenuto dall'intervenire perche' mi pareva cosa "poco" elegante.

Purtroppo essendo tu poco elegante nelle affermazioni ed avendomi coinvolto personalmente (leggi piu' avanti) mi tocca rispondere.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: é una domanda retorica, non cerca risposte. Ho le mie fonti, e mi attengo a quelle, almeno finché non verrai a farti una birra
> 
> Coda

 

Io sono uno dello staff di sl.kuht.it e le tue fonti (sembra di essere a CSI) si sbagliano di grosso. I motivi della chiusura sono presto detti: tempo.

Personlmente quando sono entrato a far parte dello staff avevo molto tempo a disposizione, cosi' come i miei amici e colleghi dello staff. Purtroppo poi la gente cresce (ti e' gia' capitato?) ed ora ho una famiglia a cui devo dedicare la maggior parte del tempo che prima dedicavo ad un hobby.

Per ragioni piu' o meno diverse anche gli altri hanno avuto sempre meno tempo a loro disposizione, questa e' la vera ragione dellla chiusura.

Tu hai tempo? pare di si se ne hai da dedicare a questo flame che stai portando avanti, non sarebbe meglio dedicarlo a qualche progetto interessante come lo era softwarelibero.kuht.it?

Di pure alle tue presunte fonti di informarsi meglio la prossima volta prima di parlare e tu faresti meglio a controllare quello che ti dicono prima di inserire certe frasi su di un forum pubblico.

Se rileggi bene ti accorgerai che tutto e' una questione di tempo.

----------

## r3g-ik

 *Quote:*   

> "abbiamo vinto noi, e siamo piu' bravi, cicca cicca"

 

scusa questo devo essermelo perso. riesci ad aiutarmi?

 *Quote:*   

>  Invece erano trolleggio. 

 

io questa la chiamo accusa, e questo genere di accuse non fanno certo onore. ne a te ne alla comunità.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Liquid wrote:*   

> Anch'io sono dello staff kuht da molto tempo, cosi' come sono registrato da molto tempo al gentoo forum, tanto per evitare di sentirmi dire che mi sono registrato apposta.

 

oddio, si fa presto ad essere registrati. Bisognerebbe andare a vedere 

quanto tempo é passato dal tuo ultimo post a questo, direi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Purtroppo essendo tu poco elegante nelle affermazioni ed avendomi coinvolto personalmente (leggi piu' avanti) mi tocca rispondere.

 

Cazzarola, poco elegante. Come mi dovrei sentire a farmi dare del poco elegante da una persona che non conosco ?

 *Quote:*   

> Io sono uno dello staff di sl.kuht.it e le tue fonti (sembra di essere a CSI) si sbagliano di grosso. I motivi della chiusura sono presto detti: tempo.

 

Mi pare che qui ci sia un piccolo qui pro quo: non ho mai sostenuto di sapere come mai sl sia stato chiuso. Semmai ho parlato del perché sia nato. E' un po' diverso, ammetterai.

 *Quote:*   

> Di pure alle tue presunte fonti di informarsi meglio la prossima volta prima di parlare e tu faresti meglio a controllare quello che ti dicono prima di inserire certe frasi su di un forum pubblico.

 

E' una minaccia, o un consiglio spassionato ? Ti ricordo che proprio perché il forum é pubblico, chiunque, anche i troll, possono venire a postare cio' che vogliono.

 *Quote:*   

> Se rileggi bene ti accorgerai che tutto e' una questione di tempo.

 

Ah, su questo tovi il mio pieno accordo: bisognerebbe avere il tempo, ed anche il lusso di sprecarlo.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Feb 02, 2005 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *r3g-ik wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "abbiamo vinto noi, e siamo piu' bravi, cicca cicca" 
> 
> scusa questo devo essermelo perso. riesci ad aiutarmi?

 

detto fatto  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2046836#2046836

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Invece erano trolleggio.  
> 
> io questa la chiamo accusa, e questo genere di accuse non fanno certo onore. ne a te ne alla comunità.

 

io la chiamo constatazione, soprattutto perché inserita in una frase del tipo "pensavo che..., e invece era...". C'e' un bel titolo di uno dei film meno riusciti di Troisi che dice "pensavo fosse amore, e invece era un calesse". Mica vorrai dire che Troisi accusava Francesca neri di essere un calesse, no  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok mi sento in dovere di chiudere il post perche' mi sembra di vedere che nessuna delle due comunita' riesca a parlare civilmente senza lasciare da parte gli attacchi personali.

----------

